# Swan hunt pic's



## utmarshman (Nov 7, 2007)

We had some great success last weekend


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job... those are some good ones. 8)


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice birds. Hope I can fill my tag soon.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

those are some good swan there. good bodys on them and soem good yellow patch on them to. very nice.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice birds


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

congrat's.


----------



## utmarshman (Nov 7, 2007)

If anyone needs help getting their bird let me know


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

I bet that dog was real proud of you!


----------



## utmarshman (Nov 7, 2007)

Belive it or not but that is dog 10yrs old. If you guy's with tag's havent been out after your swan yet you need to get out right now. swan hunting tonight was red hott


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

My last swan was retrieved by my then 12 year old black lab; where there's a will there's a way! Labs really are a true 'wonderdog'. I sure do miss her. Now I'm dogless going on 4 years.  

Friday I am going to make good on my swan tag. I just can't decide if the Crystal unit on Farmington Bay, or the NW corner of Harold Crane is the place. I might try unit 3A at BRBR (I won't go near 1A again for the rest of my life! bad experience) If anyone has any good info that they could share, I would appreciate it.


----------



## utmarshman (Nov 7, 2007)

Forget BRBR just go to harold crane . Unless you like being under a microscope


----------



## elgobbler (Nov 22, 2007)

Whats the deal with all the swan guides this year? It seems like I have seen these same pics on ksl before? I don't have a problem with guided swan hunts, after all it provides close decoying shots. It just seems to me that Some guides think they know it all and are the best? :shock: :shock: Are they scared of a little friendly competition? These pics look like they came from the rainbow area near Willard????


----------



## elgobbler (Nov 22, 2007)

Its kind of funny when some swan guides (like the utahmarshman, or what ever his name is?) call other swan guides pretending to be other hunters, and get all flustered and mad when the other guides don't give straight information,because they know its another guide calling them. :?


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Elgobbler,

You know I post my pic's on several sites. I am not a guide, and I have not even seen reference to guiding in this post. 
If utmarshman is a guide, good for him. I wish I could get some of the people who want me to take them out to pay me!  
Unfortunately, when money is involved, competition is rarely friendly.


----------



## jeorv (Sep 23, 2007)

Is there anything wrong with thinking "I'm the best"? I see hundreds of commercials on t.v. and everyone is claiming they're the best. If you go buy something from the store do settle or want the best? Just curious.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I think el gobbler just wants to get invited, maybe hasnt gotten his allowance yet, his piggy bank is empty.


----------

